# oliver



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

harry my wegie








i swear if harry and jj were human they would be gay lol


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww sooooooooooo sweet :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_your cats are just gorgeous, i wish i had as many lovely cats as you do, you are lucky xxxxxxx _


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

colliemerles said:


> _your cats are just gorgeous, i wish i had as many lovely cats as you do, you are lucky xxxxxxx _


thank you thats a real compliment


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

Aww, so cute. They are adorable.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

It's lovely to see such happy cats  They're all gorgeous

Em
xx


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Sorry Jenny, it's official. I am pinching JJ.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So beautiful and so happy,great pics


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

messyhearts said:


> Sorry Jenny, it's official. I am pinching JJ.


lol sorry no can do you'd have trouble


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

they are gorgeous! he has very impressive maine! :laugh:


----------



## evie71 (Mar 17, 2011)

so cute, i think i have just melted lol


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> they are gorgeous! he has very impressive maine! :laugh:


yes tb its been like that since that bad weather last year, but norwegians do have a double coat


----------

